# Raptors @ Suns, Dec. 19th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="546" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........9:00 EST, TSN_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0265.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0027.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0938.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0223.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0652.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="540" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-suns-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="540" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 25 -- 19 December 2006
Raptors (10-14) @ Suns (17-6)
_The Toronto Raptors have won three games in a row without All-Star Chris Bosh and are feeling pretty confident right now. Good thing, too, because they are facing the Phoenix Suns Tuesday night, a team that has won fourteen games in a row and expects to run through Toronto at the US Airways Center. Defending two-time MVP Steve Nash has been incredible this season, again improving on his previous campaign, setting new career highs in shooting and scoring en route to what he hopes will be a third MVP trophy. Facing him will be TJ Ford who has been playing well recently, averaging 17 points and 9 assists in the Raps last three victories. Seldom used guard-forward Jalen Rose, who was with the Raptors up until last year, might get some burn against the team that dealt him, while Raptors General Manager Bryan Colangelo looks for his first win in Phoenix since leaving his post for greener pastures north of the border. The game tips at 9:00 PM on TSN and the Fan590.com._​</td></table>​


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If you guys can somehow beat the Suns, it'd be the upset of the year. Look at the Raps starting 5, and the Suns starting 5, yikes....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

you guys? I thought you were a raps fan


anywhoo, I thought Diaw would be playing the 4 if anything.


The good news in all of this is Raps can run, don't think they can run better or outrun suns though.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I dont' think runnin with the suns is a good idea. If somehow AB Garbo and Rasho bring out some inside game within the 3 of them then maybe we can use our size advantage.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> you guys? I thought you were a raps fan
> 
> 
> anywhoo, *I thought Diaw would be playing the 4* if anything.
> ...



He does play the 4. =)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> He does play the 4. =)


 
Diaw plays 1,2,3,4 and 5

I meant I thought Diaw would be starting the 4 especially if Marion is in the line up, Marion 3, or even diaw at 5 and stat at 4.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Diaw plays 1,2,3,4 and 5
> 
> I meant I thought Diaw would be starting the 4 especially if Marion is in the line up, Marion 3, or even diaw at 5 and stat at 4.


Yeah, Marion is back at SF this yr.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> you guys? I thought you were a raps fan


I'm a Raps supporter, not a Raps fan. I think its pretty obvious which team I'm a fan of 

Anyway I hope Bargs continues his good play in this one. He can catch the Suns defense napping with his arsenal of offensive moves.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

This is gonna be a real fun ball game. Stop their streak!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

According to the article shookem linked us to, Freddy Jones is ready to go tonight.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

You know what raptors are gonna win this one. I have a bad feeling.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Not even gonna bother to watch this game hopefully Phoenix takes an easy on us and only beat us by 15 or under


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

I am going to watch this game because I watch every Raptors game I can and tonight I am able to watch it. But it's not going to be a pretty game to watch. We going to get destroyed tonight, and I have a feeling will be down by 20 very qucikly. Good luck boys, play your hearts out and playe the best game of your lives and maybe we have a chance of winning.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm excited to see how Bargs and Mo Pete will play tonight. Usually the opponents get caught up in the Suns offensive scheme and start jacking up treys, but those two seem to fit the mold.

Gonna be a really tough game, I remember we almost had them last year, then Brian Grant shut down Bosh in the fourth. Everyone needs to be on fire tonight, even then it'll be tough.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Freddy is playing tonight? I guess that's good news. Either way, it says a lot about our depth that even with Bosh, Calderon and Freddy out, we have Bargnani and Mo Pete coming off the bench. I don't mind seeing Darrick Martin in there for 10-12 minutes either.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Usually when a team extends it's winning streak as long as the Suns have, any team could beat them even if the Raps are banged up right now. The Suns are bound to have a really crappy game any given night now but they've had some below standard games in this streak & still managed to pull them out so hopefully they play bad against the Raps. 

Bargs better be ready to go up against Amare. Rasho did well against Dwight so maybe he can slow Amare down. I'm sure he remembers how Amare picked the Spurs apart 2 yrs ago.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

neoxsupreme said:


> Usually when a team extends it's winning streak as long as the Suns have, any team could beat them even if the Raps are banged up right now. The Suns are bound to have a really crappy game any given night now but they've had some below standard games in this streak & still managed to pull them out so hopefully they play bad against the Raps.


Well, by the same token, when was the last time that the Raptors won 3 games in a row? 4 games?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

It's my birthday game, so hopefully the Raptors can win one for me!


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

^ 
Happy b-day!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Raps Gon' End PHX Streak..


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> It's my birthday game, so hopefully the Raptors can win one for me!


What a coincident. It is my birthday as well. Happy birthday to you! :clap2: 

Let's hope they kick some *** on our B-day!!! :yay: 

Cheers


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I seriously think that the Suns will have an off night tonight. That doesn't necessarily mean that we'll win (stranger things have happened though) but I think we'll keep it close and lose by less than 10 points (if we do lose). It should be an interesting game though, I'll probably only get to watch the first half, because I have school tomorrow... 

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

AirJordan™ said:


> I seriously think that the Suns will have an off night tonight. That doesn't necessarily mean that we'll win (stranger things have happened though) but I think we'll keep it close and lose by less than 10 points (if we do lose). It should be an interesting game though, I'll probably only get to watch the first half, because I have school tomorrow...
> 
> *Let's Go Raptors!*



Pfft, it's just another hr, you can't squeeze that in to see all of it?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

30+ points for the Suns in the first quarter, no surprise there.

Steve Nash with 9 first quarter assists. Looks like he'll be playing under 30 minutes tonight. Ford has 6 assists but its going to be impossible to win if we try and match the Suns--we have to try and disrupt them instead.

Wow, Mo Pete with a circus lay-in and one. Pete is back in form already.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

33-25 Suns after one. This early stretch of the second quarter will really test whether or not we are going to compete tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

D-Mart looks good so far, running hard, hitting shots, looking to keep the team in motion.

Great man-up defense by Bargs on Diaw forcing a miss.

Pete called for the brush-off on Bell.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

35-29 Phoenix, the Suns not shooting quite so easily against our second unit (plus Garbo).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nash back in already, Suns want to open it up in the first half.

37-33, Bargs drops a three.

Time to vent: the "guys in the truck" get much love from the broadcast team but how often a game do we miss action because of clunky full-screen graphics, lists, and statistics? **** off with those already, I hate that. You're menus suck, your fonts suck, and your lists are boring.

Another dunk for Stat, 39-33 Suns.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Stat is 8-9, Nash at 11 assists. 41-33 Suns.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rasho back in to try and cut down the easy dunks.

And what happens? Dunk for Marion.

43-35 Suns.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Looks like Amare might go for 30, 40, 50 tonight. Who is going to step up?

Mago had a nice baseline drive on Diaw but Rasho missed the shot on the pass off.

Nash has 13 assists in the half.

47-36 Suns.

49-36 Suns, Bell hits a jumper.

Carry on Parker, time out, 3 minutes left in the half.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ back to the free throw line. He's working hard tonight.

49-38 Suns. 

ANOTHER dunk by Stoudemire. He's got like 22 in the half.

Graham plows over Nash, blocking call on the MVP.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ going end-to-end again, back to the line. Making a living there tonight.

Marc Iavaroni on camera, being talked about very subtly by the commentating crew. Why are they talking about an assistant coach on the other team? Hmmm, no reason. Yeah...

Bell hits a pair of free throws, Suns up 11.

Another traveling call on the Raps. 8 turnovers in the half.

TJ gets a steal, end to end, another pair for our point guard.

Raps playing tougher D on Stat. Couple of stops in the last stanza.

53-44 Suns, not out of hand going into the half.

22 points for Stat, 13 assists for Nash.

TJ with 11/6/4. No other Rap really standing out much.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jorge has strained his calf, won't be back tonight.

TJ Ford is all over the place, working hard.

Nash drains a triple, 56-48.

Stat hits a jumper. Gotta double him, he doesn't want to pass. Half the time he will force it up.

Loose ball foul on Diaw.

Suns up 10, 58-48.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bell out in transition, hits a lay-up and one.

Suns looking to go up 15.

8 minute mark in the third.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nash drains another triple, this one from the corner. Suns up 17.

PJ Tucker sighting.

Ford misses a jumper.

Triple for Marion. Suns up 21. That'll do it, folks.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jorge crashed into the courtside crowd. His calf is strained and he won't play again tonight.

Raps foul Stat. He'll go to the line. Hits both. His stroke has really improved since his rookie year.

Raps miss a quick long jumper.

Raps foul Stat again. Could put Suns up 25.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago with a very pretty baseline drive leading to a smooth reverse lay-in. Hits the free throw to make it three.

Ford jacks up a garbage shot, gets it back, and throws it away. Turnover leads to a Marion dunk.

PJ is looking to make his minutes count.

Fred Jones misses a lay-up.

Pete tries to collect the rebound, Suns ball.

Nash cracks off another triple.

80-53, this one is ugly now.

Tucker burns Stat and scores on him!

Ball goes off Stat, Raps possession.

Jones's pass deflected, Suns ball.

Mo picks up a steal, goes the distance for a lay-up.

Nash gets it back up the floor, Marion gets a lay-up.

Mago misses a shot, follows it, gets the board and gets fouled.

Nash has 10/15, Stat has 28/10.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hate to say it, but this kinda result was expected. 

Bargnani with another pretty solid performance. I think the Raps can expect him to put up double digit scoring games from now on.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago wills a shot into the net while getting fouled. Hits the freebie to make it three points.

Marion hits a couple free throws, 84-60.

Martin finds Tucker underneath for an easy double.

Mo Pete to the rack, hits a lay-in plus one. Martin is finding guys. Hits the free throw, 84-65.

TJ nursing his calf on the bench... man, bad enough we're getting blown out, now we've got two starters gimpy.

Diaw gets a pair of free throws, 86-65.

Martin connects, 86-67.

Diaw with more free throws. Makes both, 88-67.

Easy jumper for Diaw, 90-67.

Jones manages a tough lay-up and one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jones hits the free throw, 90-70.

Offensive three seconds called on the Suns.

Jones turns it over, Marion can't handle the loose ball, end of the period.

90-70 Suns heading into the fourth.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't know how many points the Suns have off of our turnovers but I'm sure it's significant.

Bell to the line for two.

Suns are 19/20 from the free throw line tonight, the miss coming from Nash.

Make it 21/22 from the line. Impressive.

Barbosa makes a baseline jumper, 94-70 Suns.

Another basket for Barbosa, 96-70 Suns. Timeout Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ crashes the lane, he'll get some free throws.

96-72 Suns after TJ's pair.

Mago rims out on a three.

Barbosa burns Peterson for a lay-in.

TJ finds Joey for the backdoor cut, nice dunk for Graham.

Barbosa hits another one, 100-74.

TJ misses a long jumper.

Barbosa right down the court, draws the foul.

Suns finally miss a free throw. Big clunky graphic covers up his second attempt. Looks like he made it.

101-74

Mago draws the foul on the reverse.

Chuck and Leo doing their best to find interesting things to talk about.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago splits a pair of free throws, 101-75 Suns.

Suns turnover.

Loose ball foul on Banks on Bargnani.

TJ tries a spinning lay-in, misses.

Banks blows past Mago, Graham with the goaltend.

TJ goes to the rack, misses the lay-up.

Jalen Rose sighting.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Graphics and highlights cover up the action, I presume TJ hits both free throws, 103-77.

Jones fouled by Martin on the perimeter. Misses both free throws.

TJ Ford crashes the lane, gives it to Tucker. Tucker fouled but will go to the line.

Pat Burke into the game, big ovation for the human victory cigar.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Burke clanks a shot.

Joey misses a spot up jumper.

Burke gets the rebound, crowd reacts.

Banks misses one.

Mago burns Burke on the perimeter, Tucker cleans up the mess.

103-81 Suns.

Tucker has 8 rebounds in 13 minutes?! Gets a lay-up.

TJ Ford looked hurt, got back up. Looks like he fell on his hip. Boy...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ is headed to the locker room holding the back of his hip.

Big time trouble if Ford is banged up (with Calderon already out of the line up).

Banks hits a pair, 105-83. Five and a half minutes left.

From the sounds of it Bosh isn't coming back during this trip.

Martin going to the line for a pair. Hits both, 105-85.

Tucker with a strong move in the post, makes a lay-in. Tucker has 12/8 in like fifteen minutes!

Mago hits a triple, 105-90.

Jalen Rose hits a jumper, 107-90.

Mago misses a three.

Rose airs one out.

Peterson drives for the lay-in.

D'Antoni is frustrated with the Suns reserves.

Burke fouled on his way to the rack. Crowd loves him.

Burke clanks the first free throw. Hits the second, horray!

108-92 Suns.

Jones takes it to the rack, 108-94. 3 minutes left.

Burke wills in a three pointer, 111-94.

Mago rims out on a three.

Barbosa airs one out.

Martin connects on a long two, 111-96.

Ford has a bruised lower back.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Slokar sighting.

Mago is only 1/7 from three but he has 18/8 this game.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Just caught a bit of the game on TV. Neither team is playing any defence at all.

T.J. has a lower back bruise or strain of some sort. =S Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Slokar hits a deuce, 111-98.

Rose hits, 113-98.

Peterson misses, 1:15 left.

Rose bricks a three.

Martin misses a three.

Banks hits a lay-up.

Academic now.

Slokar gets rejected, Suns walk it out.

115-98 Suns win.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ironically this is like the 1st time Jalen's played in 3 games.

despite making only 7 for 18 I like the fact that Bargs is taking 18 shots and building his confidence out there. I can sense a 20/10 game from him before the all-star break.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raptors actually outrebounded the Suns tonight 45-43, thanks in no small part to the nine Tucker collected in under 20 minutes.

Piss poor game by the Raps, though. Zero confidence out there.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

damn the sun are bloody good. 

bargnani's rebounding is already noticably improved.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Suns were just too much for the Raptors.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Marc Iavaroni on camera, being talked about very subtly by the commentating crew. Why are they talking about an assistant coach on the other team? Hmmm, no reason. Yeah...


It's quite possible that if Sam Mitchell isn't a "Colangelo guy" then Marc Iavaroni will be the home-grown type head coach brought in. The Colangelo's are pretty big on that sort of thing, and will avoid going after the big name coaches. That what they were possibly talking about?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

man can PJ rebound! he just gets up high and rips it down. another good power wing to play with Bosh and Bargs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It's quite possible that if Sam Mitchell isn't a "Colangelo guy" then Marc Iavaroni will be the home-grown type head coach brought in. The Colangelo's are pretty big on that sort of thing, and will avoid going after the big name coaches. That what they were possibly talking about?



Yeah, there was talk in a recent ESPN chat about how the Raps would need to do a lot Sam to keep his job, and that Colangelo is eyeing Iavaroni, but can't hire anyone from Suns staff for a yr.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Did anyone else hear the TJ was pissed at Sam for keeping him in?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It's quite possible that if Sam Mitchell isn't a "Colangelo guy" then Marc Iavaroni will be the home-grown type head coach brought in. The Colangelo's are pretty big on that sort of thing, and will avoid going after the big name coaches. That what they were possibly talking about?


Something About Reading Carefully Arbritrally Shows More.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Marc is such a hunky guy. He would look so good sitting on the Raptors' Bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

trick said:


> Something About Reading Carefully Arbritrally Shows More.



He knows what he was saying, he was talking about Iavaroni more so. Maybe you should read carefully.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> He knows what he was saying, he was talking about Iavaroni. Maybe you should read carefully.


:yay:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

trick said:


> Something About Reading Carefully Arbritrally Shows More.


The heck are you talking about?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> The heck are you talking about?


You know how some people make signs made after the sports program that's televising the game?

:cheers:


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Do you guys know how long Garbajosa is going to be injured?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

man, this was really disappointing- and on so many levels. it's just... ugh...

first, it's the all talk/no action idea. i mean, i'm starting to think it's a product of the toronto community- as in _just saying it_ will be enough.

"we're going to run more this year." ok.

"we're going to be the best conditioned team in the league and we're going to tire out our opponents by the third quarter." ok.

"we have 4 games in 5 nights. we have to come out and play especially hard in the first one or two because the last ones are the toughest." ok.

"our guys may not have the physical gifts of their counterparts, but we know how to play the game." ok.

"we're not going to worry about chris being injured. we have to go out there and play our game anyway." ok.

etc.

our team was schooled in so many ways last night. we were schooled in virtually every single way- and they're all the same ways that we claim to have improved on over the summer. we know what to say- we just don't go to the lengths to actually _do_ it.

for starters, our guys were gassed. absolutely gassed. i thought we were going to be among the best conditioned teams in the league? what happened with that? with the exception of a few raptors, we look really tired in every game. we don't look mentally fatigued, per se, but we look physically exhausted. put differently, we look out of shape. and we've now played 25 games. the suns have an older roster, i bet they didn't run nearly as many windsprints in training camp as we did, and yet they were on the beach with a martini last night while we struggled into the locker room.

what's more, here's another sign of poor conditioning: injuries. i'm not saying chris... and jose... and jorge... and fred... and andrea... and mop... and tj now... or anyone else (took me a good minute to write that list) are poorly conditioned, but i am suggesting it might not be a coincidence. jorge out with a calf injury? give me a break- give me a break. those injuries tend to show up when: a) you're losing or b) you're vince carter or c) you're out of shape. i hope i'm wrong on that one but i wasn't at all surprised.

i think our bodies are still diseased (we think it's simply enough to _talk_ about getting fit) and our minds are also getting there (it's rarely a coincidence that injuries occur in groups... one player sees another player go down and for some inexplicable reason becomes more vulnerable himself). that is very frustrating if only because we talked at length about avoiding those "loser" tendencies/characteristics/qualities when we began this year, and are now predictably suffering from them all.

i'm not saying we're not injured- but i'm not saying we are injured. i think your mind plays a key role in retaining good health, and i think our collective team mind has a ways to go in that regard today. that's frustrating- i hate when you can see/identify a goal and the right way to achieve it, but still fail to achieve it. ugh. that's reflective of a significant, intangible problem on the team imo.

good to hear jose's on the mend, though.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If there is one team in the NBA we never compete with it is Phoenix. San Antonio, Dallas, Detroit, Miami--we play those games to win them. Against Phoenix we always play not to lose by 30.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ballocks said:


> man, this was really disappointing- and on so many levels. it's just... ugh...
> 
> first, it's the all talk/no action idea. i mean, i'm starting to think it's a product of the toronto community- as in _just saying it_ will be enough.
> 
> ...


 

I think you are irrational. Injuries happend, MoP had like ripped tendons, has nothing to do with mental toughness, didn't you see chris or Jose fall? please

give US a break.

**** happens.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

got pwned


----------

